

Can I reserve "Dave"? - Early adapters win! Reserve your Bmark username now - hawkeye7
http://www.bmarkcentral.com/

======
redspark
How is B*Mark any different from the other social bookmarking sites out there?
Seems to me like the UVP is: you can reserve your name.

